# 9N Cutout Switch



## Vic Bunn (Jan 21, 2018)

Should the cutout switch on my 9N read a short between posts at all times until the generator causes it to open up or does it take generator voltage to energize it?

Vic


----------



## Garylou (May 19, 2020)

You shouldn't have any voltage to the device with your key off. By the way , how do you "read a short"? Are you checking for continuity through the device?


----------



## Vic Bunn (Jan 21, 2018)

I am looking for continuity through the cutout switch and I realize that there will be no voltage at it until the generator is turning.

Vic


----------



## Garylou (May 19, 2020)

Vic...I have had problems in the past with the darn cutout. I now run mine with a jumper across
the two poles. People will tell you that this can ruin your coil, but after 4 years mine is still fine.
The new switches just are not the same, you can get a ballast resistor at Napa if you chose.
I just have a piece of wire with alligator clips on both ends. Sometimes after it's running I can disconnect it and it will still run, other times no...so I just leave it connected.


----------



## Vic Bunn (Jan 21, 2018)

Given that I haven't been able to find out exactly what the cutout switch does, I assume that it would open when the generator output gets too high (some fixed voltage). If that's the case, it's not needed---or in your case jumpered as long as the generator behaves. Mine is fine. I was trying to troubleshoot the system with the battery on the floor, hooked up with jumper cables. It certainly was out of the way but didn't work out too well. The new generator fixed everything but the ammeter, which is intermittent but mostly reads backwards. I bought a new one & will probably install it when I switch the wires around.

Vic


----------



## Vic Bunn (Jan 21, 2018)

My old generator quit putting out voltage so I bought a new one for $100. If anybody would like to check out the old one, I'll send it to you for the price of shipping. My zip is 98844.

Vic


----------

